# mtd snowblower



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a MTD 21 inchs 2007 3.5HP snowblower. someone put straight gas in it so the compression is only 60. i have not tired starting it with 2 cycle gas. i thought it had 2 cycle gas in it when i started cranking. it will not start. it wants to and i can see white puffs of smoke coming out of the muffler. sense it turns over and wants to fire if i put 2 cycle gas in it along with a new carb will it start or is it ruined. the machine also needs a auger. if i need a new engine this is what the cost would be

$259.73 for the engine with shipping
$77.36 for the complete auger with the rubber
$35.00 for the snowblower
total is $372.09
so i got to sell it at or over $400 to make a decent profit.

is it worth it. or can i get buy with a new carb and 2 cycle gas for the old engine. if i was put it on ebay for over $400 i would sell it as refurbished.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

You might get some takers at $400 but it wouldn't be me. That's almost half the price of a new one. I have one rule I always follow. If a repair or used machine(or anything for that matter) costs half the price of a new one--go for the new one, because you are sure to have something else fail on the old one.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/MTD-Yard-Machines-31A-240-800/p809.html
That site is selling the snowblower new for $400
Also they have a link on that site to the owners manual.
By the way-that operators manual states the useful life is 7 years or 60 hours!
Are you positive it is a 2 cycle engine? Usually a 4 cycle engine using regula gas would be used on that type machine. Does it have a tube to add oil? If so its 4 cycle.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

According to the manual it is a 2 stroke. Personally I wouldn't waste my time or money on that type of a machine. They were pretty much built as a throw away.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Knotbored said:


> http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/MTD-Yard-Machines-31A-240-800/p809.html
> That site is selling the snowblower new for $400
> Also they have a link on that site to the owners manual.
> By the way-that operators manual states the useful life is 7 years or 60 hours!
> Are you positive it is a 2 cycle engine? Usually a 4 cycle engine using regula gas would be used on that type machine. Does it have a tube to add oil? If so its 4 cycle.


there selling it for 399 but it retails for 449

it says 50.1 mix on the machine. its a 2 cycle. how hard would it be to put new piston rings on it. whats involved with this engine.i've heard that you have to be careful with the bearings as they can go flying.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I don't know about that particular engine, but I have taken the head off of some two strokes, then lift the cylinder carefully. As you start to lift the cylinder off the block you can release the clips that hold the wrist pin to the piston. Then lift the piston with the cylinder off. If the cylinder doesn't have deep scores in it you might get away with honing it out, then replace the piston and rings. get a ring compressor (about $8.00 at harbor freight). compress the rings and slide it down into the cylinder as far as you can without sliding it out the bottom. place it back over the block and slide in the new wrist pin with new retainers, and tighten everything down. Make sure you torque everything to the manufacturers specs.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a ring compressor. question is how do i use the hone. do i need a drill press or will a hand held drill work. the hone i have has 3 fingers and the scrapers look like the brake shoes on a bike. the fingers are spring loaded. to remove the pistion i was thinking of removing the muffler remove the piston pin clip and remove the pin. pull the piston out and change the rings. then put it back together.


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

If your hone looks similiar to this it's made to work with a hand drill.

[URL]http://www.diseno-art.com/images_2/cylinder_hone.jpg

If you can make it work with just a new ring and some honing you might break even or make a buck or two but if it needs a new engine scrap it, as has been implied in eariler posts. [/URL]


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You will most likely need a piston also. Usually when rings fail from heat or lack of lubrication they weld themselves to the piston, or the piston will be deformed. I've used a cordless drill many times for the hone. be careful not to walk it out of the bore or you could snap the stones.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

the hone looks something like that ghost hacker.

is there a trick to using it. how long do i run it for. i never replaced rings before.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You want to run it up & down the cylinder bore so you leave crosshatch marks on the walls. You run it until the bore is free of most marks left by the piston. You should not feel any ridges or groves if you run your finger nail across any lines left in the bore. It helps to use a light cutting oil while using this process.


----------

